# Epc and throttle position sensor problem



## buddydadog (Dec 10, 2002)

Driving today in heavy rain...the epc light came on the abs light came on and the traction control light came on hehe....car bogged down no power. Scanned it got Throttle position sensor fault code. Seems like its intermittant. Hmm anyone ever faced with the same issue? Checked the output on the gas pedal getting proper readings soo next step replace the tps on the engine side????


----------



## vunleylong (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Epc and throttle position sensor problem (buddydadog)*

Funny, I was just searching for this problem.
Yes. I just got this problem and the dealer is fixing it under warranty right now.
I've got an A4 1.8t. They scanned it and said the exact same thing and are replacing it as we speak. Crazy.


----------



## banggerr (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Epc and throttle position sensor problem (buddydadog)*

i think i may have the same problem, is it most likely a tps if my car turns on idles a little high like 1200 or 1300 but nothing happens when i hit gas? appreciate it


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Epc and throttle position sensor problem (buddydadog)*

i have the same exact problem in my a4. it only happens when it is pouring rain. no idea what it could be. i thought maybe water was finding a way past the firewall and shorting something out.


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Epc and throttle position sensor problem (audib6neusp30)*

Clear your fault codes and try to reset the throttle body adaptation. Did you scan any of the other control units to see if they had any faults?


----------

